# 26 vs 27.5 vs 29-inch Wheels



## tanchoplatinum (15. Januar 2013)

AC 26 vs 27.5 vs 29-inch, Bach-to-Back


----------



## trailterror (16. Januar 2013)

Danke für den link.

Bestätigt mein gefühl, dass die 27,5 er sich nicht durchsetzen. Gefühl oder wunschdenken?
Wobei es natürlich viel ansichtssache/vorliebe ist.
Da mir das faxen mitm bike auch wichtig ist, werd ich in zukunft wohl weiterhin bei 26' bleiben....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## poldi222 (16. Januar 2013)

26"


----------



## Joopie (16. Januar 2013)

Na mal wieder ein beitrag bezüglich die Rad-Größe vom MTB 
Möchte da auch mal mein _(NL-"mostert")_ Senf dazu geben. 
Es mag durchaus sein das jede "Rad-Größe" seine (daseins)-berechtigung hat, für mich ist eins klar. Die Industrie hat sich selbst mal wieder Neu-erfunden um die Umsatz-Zahlen etwas an zu kurbeln, was mm aber nur temporär sein wird.   Letzt endlich haben wir seit Jahrzehnt mit 26" keine "schlechte" Erfahrung gemacht und viel Spaß gehabt.  Ich werde nicht (alleine schon aus Platzmangel) noch mehr Bikes, Laufräder, Reifen und Schläuche in meine Werkstatt horten. Sei es drum: Jeder wie er möchte und kann. Ich bleibe bei 26" und habe weiterhin Spaß damit. 
Groetjes Joopie


----------



## NoStyle (16. Januar 2013)

Naja, ist doch mittlerweile wie immer:
Frag einen überzeugten 29er-Rider und das 29er gewinnt. Frag einen überzeugten 26er-Rider und das 26er gewinnt. Frag Turner-Homers nach dem neuen 650B Turner Burner, dann weisst Du was das beste Bike der Welt ist ... 
26 Zoll wird ganz sicher bleiben. 29 Zoll wird weiter wachsen, das dürfte auch für 27,5 gelten. Ich finde das gut und werde, bis auf weiteres, die beiden kleineren Radgrößen ausprobieren. Gerade mit etwas reduziertem Federweg finde ich 650B sehr reizvoll, wenn es etwas leichter über Hindernisse rollt und ansonsten recht nahe an 26 Zoll ist.


----------



## Dutshlander (16. Januar 2013)

Was (mein Landsmann) Joopie sagen will ist doch das er sein Keller schon mit 26"er Voll hat


----------



## wowbagger (16. Januar 2013)

26" +1


----------



## kalkhoffpink (16. Januar 2013)

Ist das nicht ein bisschen wie die Diskussion um immer mehr Federweg?
Wer easy über alles drüberbügeln will, der kauft sich ein Bike mit 20cm Federweg und/oder 29er Reifen. Für alle anderen gibts 26".

Denn was bringen einem die 29" nun WIRKLICH? Selbst den XC/CC Racern bringts nix. Die wo vorher mit 26" gegen 26" gewonnen haben, die gewinnen eben jetzt mit 29" gegen 29".

The more things change, the more they stay the same...


----------



## beetle (16. Januar 2013)

Aber gut gemacht ist der Bericht schon. Und auch gut geschrieben. Kann ja nur gut sein wenn er mit einem Zitat von Hunter S. Thompson anfängt. 

Wie sagt man doch so schön? Geschmackssache, sagte der Affe, als er in die Seife biss.


----------



## Dutshlander (16. Januar 2013)

und das ergebniss:
Zitat;
                         Matt   Alex   Giulio
26. -inch     1        1     2   
27.5-inch    3        2           1   
29. -inch     2         3            3   

thanks guys


----------



## der-gute (16. Januar 2013)

120 vs. 150 mm hinten???

und eine Revelation 29" ist keine Revelation 26"
komischer Vergleich!

das hier finde ich ehrlicher:
http://www.twentynineinches-de.com/2012/10/31/nicolai-helius-ac-29er650b26-zoller-vergleichstest/
http://www.twentynineinches-de.com/...ai-helius-ac-29er659b26-zoller-teil-2-praxis/

dreimal AC in 26", 650B und 29"


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## NoStyle (16. Januar 2013)

Hatte ich auch schon gelesen und fand es äusserst interessant! 

Ich glaube einfach, es hängt viel von der persönlichen Perspektive ab wer wie wo testet. Auf mtbr.com gibt es ein reines 650B-Round-Up, mit aktuellen Bikes dieser Laufradgröße. Das liest sich wie jeder andere reine 26 Zoll Enduro/Trailbike-Test, mit denselben kleinen aber feinen Unterschieden in Geometrie und Handling, aber frei von "gehate" in andere Richtungen.

Es gibt inzwischen so viele "MTB-Standards" für jeden Pups, warum nicht eine dritte Laufradgröße als wählbare Option ...


----------



## wolfi_1 (18. Januar 2013)

Bei 27.5 und 29ern werden die Laufräder durch den größeren Durchmesser instabiler.

Die Bremse muss stärker / belastbarer sein, da die großen Räder mehr Hebelkraft haben.

Von daher sehe ich schon mal keine Vorteile.

lg
Wolfgang


----------



## der-gute (18. Januar 2013)

also mein Helius 29" mit XTR Bremsen 203/180 geht gut bei 95kg!


----------



## kroiterfee (25. Januar 2013)

ich werd immer bei 26" bleiben. und irgendwann auf 10" wechseln --> rollator.


----------



## NoStyle (25. Januar 2013)

Den Rollator aber dann bitte Tubeless, sonst gibts fiese Snakebites an den Bordsteinkanten! 
Ich seh schon den späteren Galerie-Thread: Pornicious Rollators [ohne eigenes Einkaufkörbchen] ...


----------

